# Hey.....serious stuff here...



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love you guys.

I love this board.

I love the thoughts.

I love the banter.

I love the family kind of setting......Yah, buzzed, but need to say...

Most all of you are awesome, I really like.

Couple of others are just fluff.

Love you guys.

Love your humor.

I am off to a holliday tomorrow


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

haha have a nice Hol matey :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Lol, have a good one mate!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks back at ya.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

happy thanksgiving aswell..they did a special dinner here last night..where you heading on holiday?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

To Gamble actually.

I always loose, but that is ok.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We love you too Hacks..your a top bloke.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

have a good holiday hackskii


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah have a good one mate


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

youre the man hacks!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

no one pulls a hackskii like hackskii lol xx have a nice break bro


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy holiday to you, happy holiday to you (8)


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

As said, have a good time man! Going anywhere nice?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

A Hackskii has been pulled, 1 day I'm guna do one and call it a Bredskii... Anyway Hacks love you man and have a good vacation (that is what you guys call it right?)


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Uriel said:


> no one pulls a hackskii like hackskii lol xx have a nice break bro





Breda said:


> A Hackskii has been pulled, 1 day I'm guna do one and call it a Bredskii... Anyway Hacks love you man and have a good vacation (that is what you guys call it right?)


Right, so is it official then, an 'I love UK-M, I love you Guys/Gala' thread is dubbed a hackskii? Also, Pulling a hacksii (with added "no ****" for the insecure bunch  )

And are we agreeing on 'mono is mono' as use for 'it is what it is'? Or for any SouthPark familiar people, the new "Marklar"


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Greenspin said:


> As said, have a good time man! Going anywhere nice?


I am going here: http://www.sparesortcasino.com/


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nice looking place Hacks. Hope everything works out the way you want buddy.

Have a great break, hope you enjoy the pool. :thumb:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DiggyV said:


> Nice looking place Hacks. Hope everything works out the way you want buddy.
> 
> Have a great break, hope you enjoy the pool. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Skin is looking way better, I will be in the pool today, tomorrow too.

I usually lose money but its ok, I am going to get a massage too.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Skin is looking way better, I will be in the pool today, tomorrow too.
> 
> I usually lose money but its ok, I am going to get a massage too.


This is great news, very happy for you. 

Cheers


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well we can tell you are an American you won't catch any self respecting Brit talking that nonsense.

:lol:

Just kidding fella.

LOVE IS WHERE IT'S AT.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Enjoy ya hol!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Have a nice break mate. Don't forget the postcard, Hax.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

aaah this thread will have me tugging my pink oboe for days, have a great holiday i know i will be having a good few days :whistling:


----------

